
Want to Be Less Racist? Move to Hawaii - Anon84
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/28/opinion/sunday/racism-hawaii.html
======
Anon84
“An intriguing finding from Dr. Pauker’s lab is that kids in Hawaii are
terrible at defining other people’s race compared with kids on the mainland.
That’s not because they don’t see the features usually associated with race.
It’s because, when shown photos, they complicate their answers. Whereas a kid
on the mainland might simply say “Asian,” in Hawaii, kids tend to say
something like, “Japanese, Chinese, Filipino and Norwegian.” Instead of
labeling a face “white” and leaving it at that, they might offer “Scottish,
Irish, German and Italian.” They are like fine wine connoisseurs while
everyone else drinks cheap beer. From an early age, they see race as something
complex and full of nuance, not something simple or black and white.”

